
Why businesses fail at machine learning (2018) - wrsh07
https://hackernoon.com/why-businesses-fail-at-machine-learning-fbff41c4d5db
======
wrsh07
I had occasion to reread this today, and it is still very, very good.

One of Cassie's strengths (that she has absolutely capitalized on) is that she
is excellent at writing at the right level of abstraction for your manager. Or
their manager.

